# xdm and slim fail to login



## irkkaaja (Feb 4, 2011)

When I try to enable either XDM or SLiM in /etc/ttys, they will bring up the display manager at boot but it is impossible to log in; when I log in I get a black screen for a few seconds and then it goes back to the login screen. I'm guessing this is due to some sort of configuration problem, but I'm not sure how to fix it and I can't make sense of this error log:


```
>less xdm.log

X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD johnny.walker 9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #9 r218018M: Fri Jan 28 09:57:00 CST 2011     
root@comporellon.tachypleus.net:/usr/obj/i386.i386/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 30 December 2010  06:09:21PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb  1 00:13:58 2011
(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
failed to set mtrr: Invalid argument
record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)
/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: xconsole: not found
Segmentation fault: 11 at address 0x5a5a5a5e

Fatal server error:
Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault: 11). Server aborting


Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
         at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

xdm error (pid 2404): Server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly: 2816

X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD johnny.walker 9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #9 r218018M: Fri Jan 28 09:57:00 CST 2011     
root@comporellon.tachypleus.net:/usr/obj/i386.i386/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 30 December 2010  06:09:21PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb  1 00:14:08 2011
(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
failed to set mtrr: Invalid argument
record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: xconsole: not found
xdm error (pid 2404): Display :0 is being disabled
failed to unset mtrr: No such file or directory
```

Most annoyingly, if I kill the X server with ctrl-alt-backspace when xdm or slim has decided not to log in, it starts xdm again, meaning that even a text login is impossible, and I've had to restore the system from a livecd.


----------



## Martillo1 (Feb 26, 2011)

You need to start a window manager through ~/.xsession


----------



## Martillo1 (Feb 26, 2011)

BTW, is there any mean to make xdm to read ~/.login_conf to set the locales and ~./shrc to do what is done through it? Is in ~/.xsession as well, and how?


----------

